# True Geophagus Surinamensis?



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

I recently got rid off all my Africans and switched to South American. I am just doing a 100 gallon Geophagus tank. So far I have 7 Surinamensis and 3 Jurupari. I love them! They are doing great, and It is so nice to be able to watch a peaceful tank. Anyway I know that the surinamensis are very very rare, and often mistaken for another type. The pet store i got them from is family owned, and the manager is extremely knowledgeable and knows his stuff. He sold me the 7 as Surinamensis and said that they are very rare. From the research I have done they definitaly look like they are to me, but i thought I'd double check with you guys. heres some pics. Also, If you have any tips or information about this species I would love to know, so please do share the knowledge!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd be interested in the answer too. I have 5 that were sold to me as surinamensis and they look alot like yours


----------



## swervo513 (Dec 28, 2010)

*** been looking through all the regularly available types of geophagus and this is one that I have not come across. seems like it could be, but im not an expert


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

See the really small abdominal spot?.... _Geophagus altifrons_

They look like the ones from the Rio TapajÃƒÂ³s to me.

Ed


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, I do see it, and after looking at the little guys closer, they all have a very faint spot. As they get older, it will also be easier to tell. Thank you for your input


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What Ed means is that a very small abdominal spot is a key identifier to geos from the altifrons group. Most geos have mid sized to larger abdominal spots, only those from the altifrons group have small spots.

Geophagus Surinamensis are very rare in the hobby becuase their natural habitat is very, very, very rarely collected from. If true Surinamensis do reach the hobby, they end up in specialists collections and not in a LFS. When geos first started to be sold in LFS they were almost always sold as Surinamensis, regardless of which species they actually were. Only education led to a few of the more common species being sold under their proper names. Even today, many LFS still sell geos under the name of Surinamensis, usually becuase they have no idea what species they actually have in store.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright thanks for the info. Yeh thats what I read, and why I asked, because of the rarity of them. I'm glad I know now thanks to you guys. I absolutely love them, and the Jurupari. I just got them to eat out of my hands, which is a huge step, because they have been a little iffy when I walk by the tank...etc. Im so excited about these guys, I just got tired of Africans, and the killing after about 4 years of them.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

By the way, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be interested in a full tank shot.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeh I'll put up a video later...


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres a quick video... I havent uploaded any pics or videos because I just hate the way the camera makes the tank look :?





[/url]


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Beautiful! I have 8 red head tapajos and 5 geo surinamisis (although probably another species). I love geos!


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Thankyou, I actually just redid it with some wood I found a while back ago, I think its the best its ever looked, Ill have to upload a video later, or tomorrow when the tank clears up.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Just posted links in the video/photo section. of the new setup please take the poll.

Thank you!


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice looking geos. They really have strong green & blue shine on their bodies. Mine didn't have so much shine when they were that size.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

It`s possible that they are Winemilleri. It is very difficult because they are so small.
I can`t remember when mine got the black mark on their gill plate.
Maybe you could post a few more pics in a few months time. I really want to know what you have.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Scratch that.
They should have the mark below the gill plate.
Think you can safely remove Abalios, Winemilleri and Dicrozostor from the list..


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

i'll borrow this thread. I have same question regarding these two juwies? They were sold to mine friend as geophagus sp. paraguay


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Geophagus abalios do not have an opercular mark. They could still be that species which is commonly misidentified as G. surinamensis. But you can probably rule out G. dicrozoster, G. winemilleri, and G. proximus.

Fevz, It's really hard to identify juvies but because of the large lateral spot I would rule out G. altifrons and put G. abalios or G. megasema as my choices. It will be a lot easier to identify the fish when they are mature at about 5-6".

Andy


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I just bought six small Geophagus that came in as " surnamanesis " as well . We've noticed they do not have the spot like altifrons , they are silverish with the turq sheen , red dorsal fin , white ventral fin . The tail fin is a paddle shape , it does not have the points like a typical lyre shape Geophagus . The tail is colorless as well , it has orange eyes . They are small and I would send a video but I've read it's pointless to try to ID them at a young age till they are about six inches ? These are my first geophagus , I'm excited about them as I'm a big Gymnogeophagus fan . :dancing:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You are correct Bamboo. You want to let them grow up a bit first before trying to ID them. Most likely they will turn out to be G. altifrons or G. abalios which are the two most common fish imported as G. surinamensis.

Andy


----------

